# Do you think dogs recognize another dog of the same breed?



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Basically would a german shepherd realize another german shepherd is like them breed wise, or would it change how they act and relate to one another? I looked it up online and people seem to have a number of different answers but I was curious to what others think.

I know they can pick up on sex, etc.. just by scent alone, can they recognize themselves as being the same breed?

And on a tangent later on down the road can dogs recognize their own litter mates? I've always wondered that. My parents first dog was from an accident litter from a neighbor. After she was 6 months old I was taking her back over there and one of her sisters growled and barked and hated her, but the mother dog seemed to welcome her over just fine.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I know that most sighthounds are that way. 

Chihuahuas tend to be "clannish"



Scooter tends to only like spitzy dogs or dogs with prick ears.


I don't know, maybe dogs are "breedist" lol


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I belive they do.
In the case of the SBT for the better part they get on brilliantly,once adulthood kicks in and the hormones fly(if not fixed) they can kick off big time!

My Mastiff,having been raised with SBT thinks he is one so he loves them,the feeling isnt mutual with strange SBT.

He hates one dog with avengance and thats his brother who lives around the corner from me,they kicked off in my garden once and it was like a Lion fight in Romes colliseum days!!!!(needless to say they are never allowed near one another again),apart from that he likes pretty much all dogs.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Chihuahuas absolutely do.

I haven't noticed it with other breeds.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know w/my other dogs but my Boston recolonizes other pugs....if we go to the dog park and a fawn pug comes in he has to immediately go and start playing with him/her...and he wont leave the poor dog alone until it leaves.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Huskies do so =)
Apollo won't play the same with any other dog unless it's another siberian.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My black and white papillon thinks skunks are her buddies, truly! And ironically we just adopted her litter mate and they have no preference for each other vs the third dog (unrelated) in the household. The littermate we recently adopted also has offspring that we see occasionally and she treats her kids no different, doesn't exhibit any interest in them, than any other dog around...wheather papillon or anything else.


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

There's a cur dog at the dog park that my dog just loves to play with, they play exactly the same, they lay on the ground and bite at each others neck and mouth when they aren't chasing each other. It's funny to watch them usually. I think my dog is also a type of cur, a different type of cur though.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My big lab always gravitated toward other big labs. 

Esther met a Plott hound mix at the dog park, and they became instant buddies. But, her other friends included a Shar-Pei, a boxer and a standard poodle, so I don't think she's particular.

I definitely agree that huskies like to hang out with other huskies, but here's something I found interesting. Years ago, I met a juvenile female wolf at the dogpark (didn't seem like a great idea to me, but what do I know.) My own dog ignored her, lots of dogs walked a wide path around her and all the huskies wanted to play with her.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a few friends and one relative that have wolf hybrids and they seem to be so timid and put off from dogs that dogs do seem to just avoid them. A dog that used to live with me (now with my parents) was very dog aggressive but when my aunt came to visit with her wolf hybrid Naomi avoided him completely. Didn't growl at him or bark didn't even make eye contact, just completely avoided the animal.

Cain has a little bit of wolf in him but he's mostly dog, he's not overly excited about other dogs until he gets to know them then he's all about playing. I never thought about it but he is always overly excited with this Husky that lives a few doors down. When we pass their house on walks he pulls at the leash and kind of does this dance on his hind legs trying to pull me to their gate to meet him. I know their dog is mostly if not full husky. Looks pretty big to be a husky but they have told me he's definately not a malamute.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

I say they definitly recognize breeds, at least our Dalmatian does. He was never so happy as when he went to one of the rescue's dalmatian parties - they all definitly seemed happy to see other dogs with spots! We took him to several dal parties and everytime it was the same, he was overjoyed to see them!

On the other hand he doesn't like black dogs, and will growl and snarl at them. I think he must have had a bad interaction with a black dog once. Rotties, labs, anything black gets him ruffled up.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh for sure. My Rotties tend to flock towards other Rotties too. LOL


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I think they can identify other dogs of the same breed, but I don't think littermates recognise each other.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I believe they recognize, if not actual breeds, at least breeds/mixes that are very similar to them. I know the Keeshond I had acted totally different when she spotted spitz-type breeds including her own breed, malamutes, samoyeds, etc. than when she spotted other, dissimilar breeds/mixes. The only exception to that general behavior was GSDs. She adored GSDs and they all adored her.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Australian Cattle Dogs definately do.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

For the 2 times Lola has seen her own breed (Japanese Chin) she just looked and did not seem to want to interact at all. The first one she seen of her breed which wasthe common color backed away and was really shy as Lola approached her. The Lola backed away also and did not seem to have much interest. The same thing happened a few weeks ago at a dog related event Lola and I went to. The other Japanese chin which had a lighter tan coloring than Lola did not seem to have any interest in her. Out of thousands of dogs at the dog event I had only seen 3 Japanese chins.

Perhaps it is because not many people have a Japanese Chin dog and when they see each other they don't know what to make of it. Lola is the only Japanese Chin that I have ever seen at the dog park.


----------



## BaileyBudd (Sep 14, 2008)

Well when I was about ten I had a sheltie who was rather dog agressive, some dogs she would be fine with but most not so. One time while I was walking her through the camp ground and she just randomly starting pulling, I wasn't ready for it so I dropped the leash. If you have ever seen a sheltie run, you know your in for a good chase. So of course I run after her to when I finally catch up with her shes all waging tails and playing with a little male sheltie. 
So yes. I believe so, all though my current dog whose a collie (Whom I love) is dumber than dirt. And I don't know if she would reconize one or not...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i have 5 borders right now and all of them are very breed oriented...their attitude is if it's a BC it's awesome, if it's a herding breed, it's pretty cool, but if it's anything else they (at least the pups, now) will try to drive it away....in their opinion they don't belong in the pack at all.....once they get to know the dog and it has been around the group a couple times it's tolerated, but nothing more....and, every Border i have come across has had the same attitude....

as for whether they recognize relations, i honestly believe they do....every one of my pack treats each other in a different manner....they are ecstatic to see each of the other pups when they do, they greet "dad" totally different than they do any other male BC (and Tir, the mom, treats the Finn, the dad, different than she does other males)....there definintely seems to be a bond from parent to pup and between the 2 parents (who do not live together).....but, i know others will argue w/ me on that....


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Without any doubt, greyhounds recognize other greyhounds. Many are quite the breed snob and prefer not to interact with non-greyhounds.

We have two sets of littermates and they definitely remember each other. Of course, greyhounds usually live with their littermates for the first year or so of their life and may go to the same finisher and/or racing kennel. The littermates of two of our dogs were all adopted in our same city and they all definitely still recognize each other at playgroup. The only dog I've ever seen Rocky not get along with is his brother Redman.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Cooper definitely recognizes other Boxers. Boxers are such unique dogs with a certain way of carrying themselves, and a certain playing style that I think they can tell another Boxer from a more timid or less social dog. When we play with other Boxers, Cooper knows he can just let loose, because Boxers understand how other Boxers play and they get loud and silly and very physical and have a blast together.


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes! Absolutely! Brussels Griffons are so rare that we don't often meet another one, but when we do the reaction is SO obviously different. It's like reuniting two long lost buddies.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Loki's never actually met another golden and Bartleby has always much prefered people to other dogs, except for when it comes to Loki. He relys on Loki and us for everything and pretty much ignores other dogs. I suppose it's because of his disability. It would be interesting to see what would happen if he met another deaf dog though.

Perhaps certain breeds just recognize the same energy level and personality traits in another dog of the same breed. They're just more compatible with eachother.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 20, 2008)

without a doubt when it comes to Miniature Pinschers. Majority of mine are adopted or rescued and the minute they come into the house you would think you left the teenage at home and there was a keggar going on when you got back. The play and bonding is ongoing like family members being reunited after years of separation.


----------



## caseydoodle (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't have an answer to this question but subsequently - in the same area - do you think a dog can recognize another dog that came from the same mother but different father. A half-brother. I ran into a dog the other day and found out that he shared the same mother - i was wondering if my dog was able to recognize that they have similar lineage.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

It's said that Cotons get along well with their own breed but are more reserved with other dogs - so I guess they can. Perhaps the chemical make-up that gives each dog their own scent is very similar on some level that dogs can detect. Perhaps they are instinctively aware of what their breed looks like. 

That's an interesting question about the parents - my guess is that's quite possible. If a dog can tell the gender, age, emotional state, diet, and personality of another dog from a drop of it's pee - nothing would surprise me when it comes to dogs!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I think so. Maybe not in the way we think. Like that is another Rottweiler, but there is something physically and biologically that they probably recognize.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I've never thought of it, but I don't see why they wouldn't. Fish group together based on their species. Cardinals and neons look very much alike, but they won't school together. Even cory cats will school together based on their markings. 

It goes all the way up to humans. Walk into a high school cafeteria and you've got the jocks at one table, the nerds at another, the cheerleaders at another, so on and so forth.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think so. Not my dogs, anyway. They treat every other dog the same way.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Great question!! I believe it. I swear our collie can recognize other collies. He really does treat them different then other breeds!
My mutt on the other hand is too cool to hang out with other dogs, he prefers people


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Miniature schnauzers--absolutely YES


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Our 6-year-old Standard Poodle is definitely a breed snob. (Actually she's pretty much a dog snob and prefers the company of humans, with the exception of her new little "siblings.") She doesn't show much interest in dogs unless she comes upon another Standard Poodle... then she brightens up, looks back at me/my dh almost like she is laughing, and plays exuberantly with them.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Totally. When we first brought Zoey home, she was TERRIFIED of my sister in laws cocker spaniel, but LOVED my father-in-laws Lhasa Apso's. She's still a little leery of other breeds but her own lol..


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I wish Bubba did! Bubba is not really a social dog and he's extremely possessive over his mommy and daddy 
I took him to the dog beach last summer and this little dog came up to me and sat on my lap. I thought Bubba was going to attack but he didn't. After the little dog left, this greyhound got close to me - my husband had to hold Bubba down because he wanted to attack a dog that was 10x his size.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

My two don't really care... Susie would rather sit by me than play with other dogs, UNLESS its a good sized male(she's my skank  ).
Callie, on the other hand... she'll play with anything that runs. SHe's a bit queer... eh.
But then again, both are mutts, so.... yeah.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I think Yorkies do...or at least my dogs do...they almost are "snobbish" to other breeds...even other small breed dogs...it's crazy


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe they like others of their same breed/breed type because it matches them more closely personality and energy level wise. My boyfriend's sister used to have two little aussies and a big lab, and the aussies LOVED each other, but I think the lab was too clumsy and rough with them, and they preferred games that involve wit, like how to get into trouble XD


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I think if a pup is raised with others of their breed, I wouldn't be surprised if they can get some kind of 'imprint' on a certain type that they have familiar feelings towards if they ever see later on in life.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

About a yr ago at my obedience club we had 2 westies in the same class. They took every opportunity to play with each other.
Tilba's litter brother started at the club when they were about 4 mths old. He went to his new home at 9 w/o & Tilba came to live with me at almost 12 w/o. They took great joy in playing with each other. So I think they remembered each other.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think dogs recognize others of their same breed, or whatever they were raised with from birth. At work a lot of dogs get excited when there is another dog of their breed in the group.

As for litter mates, I think most remember each other. We have 2 litter mates that come into work. They hadn't seen each other in 4 months, when the 2nd one start the two immediately ran up to each and start playing. Just because they all remember each other does not mean they all will like each other, not all siblings get along. We have a corso who will not play with fawn colored mastiffs. She had a fawn colored brother who used to beat her up a lot as a puppy.

I've noticed some breeds seem more breed snobby than others. Boxers love other boxers, most herding breeds stick together. The border collies at work will only play with other herding breeds, nothing else. Huskies very much prefer to play with other huskies or husky mixes.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I have no doubt my GSD's recognized other GSD's. They were trained not to acknowledge other dogs while on leash and they never did except for other GSD's. Whenever they saw another they would do a double take and watch to see where it was going. It would crack me up every time how their necks would snap to see that other GSD. 

Oh, and I had one GSD that could spot a chihuahua from 4 blocks away. He too never acknowledged other dogs while on leash except for chihuahuas. He could even recognize one, before he saw it, by its bark. He absolutely hated them for some reason. He never bothered with any other small or yappy dog, even if it got in his face, so that wasn't it. I dunno what it was with him and chihuahuas. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know... I've never Sobaka has never met another Bernese...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my youngest Border is a "breedist"....if it's not a Border Collie or BC/mix it just doesn't belong in the group (unless it's one that he has known since puppyhood, like the Goldie we take care of).....he has to be made to accept any new dogs into the group (after the 1st 5 min he's good to go) but once we had a person come into the yard at the dog club w/ a 3/4 Lab/1/4 Border and he had noooo problems w/ that dog (so i knew he had Border in him even tho he looked more Lab).....he will except herding breeds but not as "neatly" as BC's....


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Cerbie loves doxies and boxers, and he gets super-excited whenever he sees either one of them. He runs up to boxers at the dog park and will "box" them, and the boxer ppl freak out to see another dog play like that. My sister's boxer is his best friend aside from the doxies, and he learned to play like a boxer before we ever got the little ones. It's pretty funny watching him go after a group of boxers. I've never seen him show a preference for either herding or pointing dogs, and we've met several.

Brigit knows what other dachshunds are, but she doesn't care for them unless it's someone she knows. She likes the neighborhood dachshunds, but that's about it. She also has a fascination with Irish setters for some reason. 

Max doesn't play with other dogs yet. Well, he did play with my neighbors new maltipoo puppy the other day. I was excited that he played with a dog that wasn't in our pack.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I definitely think that huskies recognize other huskies! As for my crew, Willow does notice and gravitate towards other Northern dogs, while Bandit is a social butterfly and loves every dog he meets.  Yuki DEFINITELY recognized Willow as a "fellow Northener" - when we pulled in our driveway the day we pulled him from the pound, he saw Willow in the kennel and immediately cocked his head, after ignoring dozens of other dogs the entire day. He looked so enamored!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I think they do.
Whenever we meet another Papillon (2 live in our neighborhood and occasionally we see some at the dog park/Petsmart) both Holly and J.C. will make this odd noise. It's like a high pitched whining sort of bark. The other paps always do it too. I've never seen them do it with any other breed of dog though.


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

I think mine recoginize breeds more in terms of size. they are both mixes and pretty much play with any dog. first time they both met a small dog...they knew it wasnt a cat and you could see they knew it was a dog... you could see that confused look on their little faces!! The dog was a Chihuahua and didn't seem to notice the size difference. Spooky and Wicket really don't like playing with small dogs much at all. (maybe cause right next door are 3 of em that are not socialized and bark ALL the time and get aggressive when they are near the fence...) My dogs kinda learned to ignore small dogs because of this..they really don't socialize much with the much larger breeds like the great danes at the park. Just every once in a while.


----------

